# Hilfe beim Rechner umrüsten



## Renya (11. November 2015)

*Hilfe beim Rechner umrüsten*

Hallo zusammen 


 Ich möchte gerne meinen Rechner etwas umrüsten und hatte hierfür eigentlich die Kombi Core i7-5820K, MSI X99A Raider und die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming +16GB Ram (Noch nicht genauer definiert ^^) ins Visier gefasst.


 Dazu habe Ich noch einen Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU Kühler, eine Creative Sound Blaster Z und ein bequiet! Pure Power 530W Netzteil hier. Falls relevant das Gehäuse ist ein Aerocool Mechatron White.


 Jetzt habe Ich hier allerdings doch des öfteren gelesen das die 2011-3 Sockel noch zu teuer für die Leistung sind. Was wäre denn eine gute, Leistungsstarke alternative (Hauptsächlich fürs Gaming) hierzu? Vor allem sollte das Setup auch wieder eine Zeit lang halten. Evtl. in 2 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte oÄ. Es ist leider schon etwas länger her das Ich meinen letzten PC selbst zusammengestellt habe .Daher bin Ich doch etwas von der momentanen Auswahl erschlagen und wäre für Hilfe sehr Dankbar.  

Edit:Und bevor Ich es vergesse, Ich möchte mich evtl. in Zukunft doch auch mal ans Übertakten wagen. 


 Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2015)

Die Sockel 2011-3-CPUs sind aktuell in Spielen kaum schneller, manchmal (weil sie einen niedrigeren Takt haben) sogar langsamer als die Core i5/i7-CPUs für die Sockel 1150 und 1151. Dafür haben die Sockel 2011-CPUs 6 oder 8 Kerne bzw 12 oder 16 Threads statt "nur" 4 Kerne bzw. 8 Threads wie die core i7 für 1150/1151. Aber das bringt halt rein gar nix für Spiele. Nur in einigen speziellen Anwendungen, die nix mit Spielen zu tun haben, können die 2011-3 je nach dem auch ein gutes Stück vorne liegen. Aber da die CPUs teurer sind als beim Sockel 1150/1151 und vor allem auch die Boards VIEL teurer sind (nicht unter 190-200€), lohnt sich das für Spiele und normale alltägliche Anwendungen, Multimedia usw. einfach nicht, sich 2011-3 zu holen.

Nimm daher lieber 1150 oder 1151. Der letztere ist halt neuer, etwas teurer, aber auch kaum schneller - da wäre bei Deinem Budget ein Core i7-6700K das beste, dazu ein Board mit Z170-Chipsatz für 100-140€. Aktuell hat Asus auch eine Aktion, siehe hier https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/xmas-deals/#nav   wenn du da zH das Z170-A nimmst, dann bekommst du 25€ Cashback. Das Modell kostet aktuell im Handel 140€.

Und wenn du dann mal übertaktest, dann noch nen etwas besseren Kühler nehmen


----------



## Renya (11. November 2015)

Hui, Das ist mal eine schnelle Antwort  Vielen Dank!
 Also das die 2011-3er sogar zum Teil langsamer sind hätte Ich nicht gedacht. Dann werde Ich davon wohl doch lieber mal abstand nehmen.


 Das Asus Z170-A sieht ja schonmal sehr brauchbar aus für meine Zwecke  Das sollte dann ja doch auch eine Zusammenstellung sein mit der man 1,2 Jährchen ganz gut fahren kann,oder?

Kühlertechnisch hatte Ich damals noch einen Brocken 2 ins Auge gefasst.. Wäre der eine option zum übertakten oder sollte da dann doch was "ordentliches" her?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2015)

Renya schrieb:


> Hui, Das ist mal eine schnelle Antwort  Vielen Dank!
> Also das die 2011-3er sogar zum Teil langsamer sind hätte Ich nicht gedacht. Dann werde Ich davon wohl doch lieber mal abstand nehmen.


 das betrifft zwar eher wenige Games, aber wenn du statt nur 3,3Ghz mit 6 Kernen (i7-5820K) zB 4 Kerne hast, die aber 3,8GHz haben, dann ist der Takt da manchmal mehr Wert als die Kernzahl, aber der UNterschied ist nur sehr gering, sowohl nach unten als auch nach oben. Siehe zB hier bei Crysis 3:  Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase oder, damit man nicht meint, es läge nur am Grafikhunger von Crysis 3, hier mal CoD Black OPs 2 Core i7-5820K und 5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da sind es nur so 1-3% Unterschied zwischen dem i7-5820k und einem core i7-4970k oder dem Xeon E3-1231 v3 (der nur 250€ kostet). Und diese beiden Sockel 1150-CPUs sind wiederum nur wenig langsamer als ein Core i7 für den neuen Sockel 1151.



> Das Asus Z170-A sieht ja schonmal sehr brauchbar aus für meine Zwecke  Das sollte dann ja doch auch eine Zusammenstellung sein mit der man 1,2 Jährchen ganz gut fahren kann,oder?


 Also, die CPU wird vermutlich sogar 4-5 Jahre reichen.  Du wirst 100%ig durch einen Grafikkartenwechsel in einem, sogar eher erst in 2 Jahren wieder nen PC haben, der Spiele auf hohen Details packt, vielleicht sogar bei einem erneuten Wechsel in 4 Jahren noch Mal einen soliden PC haben. 

Denn dank der Konsolen (die Games müssen im Kern halt auch auf Konsolen laufen) tut sich in Sachen CPU-Anforderung im Laufe der Jahre nur wenig, aber bei der Grafik setzen die PC-Publisher halt immer mehr drauf, weil man da auch "auf die Kacke hauen" kann dank individuell wählbarer Grafikoptionen      Wenn man eine ordentliche CPU hat, reicht das daher seit dem Sockel 775 (während der Sockel aktuell war, erschien nämlich die Playstation 3) an sich locker für 4-5 Jahre aus, und man wechseln dann nur 1-2 mal die Grafikkarte zwischendurch. W

enn du zB aktuell einen Sockel 1155 Core i5/i7 hättest, der ja auch schon 4-5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist, wäre ein Wechsel auf einen neueren i5/i7 nur bedingt lohnenswert. Da sind zwar 20-30% Mehrleistung möglich, aber nicht zwingend nötig für modernste Games.


Zum Brocken 2: der wäre zum Übertakten gut geeignet. Auch gut bis ca 45€: Thermalright Macho HR-02 bzw. Macho 120, Scythe Mugen 4 und Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 




Kühlertechnisch hatte Ich damals noch einen Brocken 2 ins Auge gefasst.. Wäre der eine option zum übertakten oder sollte da dann doch was "ordentliches" her? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Renya (17. November 2015)

Huhu, 

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.
Also vorher war da ein Intel P4 D840 drin..War ne Zeitlang spieletechnisch mehr mit der PS unterwegs.Da muss schon was neues her 

Jetzt habe Ich die Teile so weit zusammen. Vielen dank erstmal für die Hilfe 
Natürlich steht jetzt das nächste Problem ins Haus.. Der Rechner fährt nicht hoch.GraKa schaltet an, Mainboard schaltet an, Kein Bild, kein Saft auf den USB Buchsen.. Ab und an schafft er es hochzufahren, versuche Ich dann aber ins Bios zu kommen wieder das selbe spiel.. Bild und USB weg..Ich habe jetzt auch schon ein anderes Mainboard eines bekannten probiert, ebenso die alte GraKa. Hilft beides nichts und beide teile funktionieren auch einwandfrei in anderen Rechnern.. Da Ich momentan ansonsten nur CPU und RAM eingebaut habe ist ja nichtmehr viel übrig als Problemverursacher.. Aber wie finde Ich raus was von beidem es ist? :/


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Renya schrieb:


> Natürlich steht jetzt das nächste Problem ins Haus.. Der Rechner fährt nicht hoch.GraKa schaltet an, Mainboard schaltet an, Kein Bild, kein Saft auf den USB Buchsen.. Ab und an schafft er es hochzufahren, versuche Ich dann aber ins Bios zu kommen wieder das selbe spiel.. Bild und USB weg..Ich habe jetzt auch schon ein anderes Mainboard eines bekannten probiert, ebenso die alte GraKa. Hilft beides nichts und beide teile funktionieren auch einwandfrei in anderen Rechnern.. Da Ich momentan ansonsten nur CPU und RAM eingebaut habe ist ja nichtmehr viel übrig als Problemverursacher.. Aber wie finde Ich raus was von beidem es ist? :/


   Hast du auch wirklich ALLE Stromstecker korrekt auf dem Board drauf? den langen 24Pin und den Stecker für die 8Pins links oben aufs Board? Ist unter dem Board vielleicht ein Abstandhalter an einer Stelle, wo das Board gar kein Bohrloch hat? CPU sitzt auch 100% korrekt drin, per Hebel verriegelt? RAM auch (die Hebelchen komplett eingerastet) ?


----------



## Renya (17. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du auch wirklich ALLE Stromstecker korrekt auf dem Board drauf? den langen 24Pin und den Stecker für die 8Pins links oben aufs Board? Ist unter dem Board vielleicht ein Abstandhalter an einer Stelle, wo das Board gar kein Bohrloch hat? CPU sitzt auch 100% korrekt drin, per Hebel verriegelt? RAM auch (die Hebelchen komplett eingerastet) ?



Das passt leider alles, auch schon mehrmals kontrolliert. Ich habe vorhin auch mal ausserhalb vom Gehäuse auf Karton getestet,um zu sehen ob evtl. irgendwo Kontakt ist wo keiner sein sollte, nur mit CPU, Kühler und RAM. Und Strom  Der fehler bleibt allerdings genau so bestehen.
Ich habe auch leider keinen Speaker fürs Mainboard da :/


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Renya schrieb:


> Das passt leider alles, auch schon mehrmals kontrolliert. Ich habe vorhin auch mal ausserhalb vom Gehäuse auf Karton getestet,um zu sehen ob evtl. irgendwo Kontakt ist wo keiner sein sollte, nur mit CPU, Kühler und RAM. Und Strom  Der fehler bleibt allerdings genau so bestehen.
> Ich habe auch leider keinen Speaker fürs Mainboard da :/


 normalerweise ist ja beim Gehäuse einer dabei. Aber für mich hört sich das nach nem Board-Defekt an. Oder kann es das Netzteil sein? Das hast du ja nicht neu, oder?


----------



## Renya (17. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> normalerweise ist ja beim Gehäuse einer dabei. Aber für mich hört sich das nach nem Board-Defekt an. Oder kann es das Netzteil sein? Das hast du ja nicht neu, oder?



Das Netzteil ist noch das alte. Mit der alten Hardware funktioniert es allerdings, das habe Ich vorhin nochmal probiert. Auch die neue Grafikkarte ist wohl in Ordnung, die habe Ich vorhin mal bei einem bekannten ausprobiert.
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Bestimmten Merkmale bei einem Board defekt nach denen Ich schauen könnte ohne das der Rechner hochfährt? Auf den USB Anschlüssen habe Ich jetzt allerdings wieder Saft.. Bild bleibt nach wie vor mit beiden GraKa und de4 Omboard grafik aus


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Renya schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist noch das alte. Mit der alten Hardware funktioniert es allerdings, das habe Ich vorhin nochmal probiert.


 es wäre theoretisch denkbar, dass das alte Netzteil mit bestimmten Strömen nicht zurecht kommt, die ein modernes Board anfordert, weil die teilweise extrem kleine Spannungen anfordern, die so ein Netzteil evtl. dann nicht stabil bringt.

Das wäre halt das einzige, was IMO noch sein könnte, wenn es nicht das Board ist




> Gibt es denn irgendwelche Bestimmten Merkmale bei einem Board defekt nach denen Ich schauen könnte ohne das der Rechner hochfährt?


 wenn du ganz klar "aufgeblähte" Bauteile siehst oder sichtbare Kratzer oder so, dann ja. Aber ansonsten kann man so was nicht sehen.

Mach doch aber mal einen cmos-Reset: das sollte im Handbuch stehen, wo und wie beim Board das geht.


----------



## Renya (17. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> normalerweise ist ja beim Gehäuse einer dabei. Aber für mich hört sich das nach nem Board-Defekt an. Oder kann es das Netzteil sein? Das hast du ja nicht neu, oder?



Das Netzteil ist noch das alte. Mit der alten Hardware funktioniert es allerdings, das habe Ich vorhin nochmal probiert. Auch die neue Grafikkarte ist wohl in Ordnung, die habe Ich vorhin mal bei einem bekannten ausprobiert.
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Bestimmten Merkmale bei einem Board defekt nach denen Ich schauen könnte ohne das der Rechner hochfährt? Auf den USB Anschlüssen habe Ich jetzt allerdings wieder Saft.. Bild bleibt nach wie vor mit beiden GraKa und de4 Omboard grafik aus

Alles klar, dann werde Ich mich da morgen mal dran versuchen. "Darf" jetzt erstmal ne runde arbeiten 
Sollte der Cmos-reset nicht reichen werde Ich mal ein anderes Netzteil organisieren.
Und danke dir wiedermal für die Hilfe..


----------



## Renya (19. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mach doch aber mal einen cmos-Reset: das sollte im Handbuch stehen, wo und wie beim Board das geht.



So. Nichts neues an der Front..
Gestern habe Ich mal den Cmos-reset probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Heute habe Ich dann ein anderes Netzteil von einem bekannten + ein neues mainboard vom Händler besorgt. Exakt das selbe hatte er leider nichtmehr, darum habe ich jetzt ein Asus Maximus VIII Ranger hier.
Nur das Problem besteht leider nach wie vor unverändert. Sprich Ich kann den Rechner anschalten, lüfter etc. drehen alle, nur hochfahren will er nicht. 
Allerdings hat das Mainboard jetzt Q-Code LED. Das zeigt mir den Fehler "04-PCH Initialization before microcode loading" an. Nur was genau dann das Problem ist habe ich noch nicht ganz raus leider. Aber eigentlich bleiben ja nurnoch CPU und RAM. Habe es jetzt auch mit je nur einem Ram riegel versucht, leider hilft auch das nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

also,  die Fehlermeldung deutet aber eher auf die CPU hin. Was hast du denn eigentlich genau für eine CPU genommen? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal anderes RAM testen, ansonsten bleibt ja nur die CPU über, wenn du nur Board, Netzteil, CPU und RAM als Setup hast.


----------



## Renya (19. November 2015)

Ich habe jetzt mal beides Probiert, komplett angeschlossen und nur mit den nötigsten Komponenten.
Die CPU ist ein Intel i7-6700K. RAM sind 2 8GB Riegel von Kingston,HyperX Fury DDR4-2666. Wobei es ja schon enormes Glück wäre das da zufällig beide einen defekt haben. Werd morgen trotzdem mal sehen ob Ich irgendwo wenigstens einen Riegel zum testen herbekomme


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

Renya schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal beides Probiert, komplett angeschlossen und nur mit den nötigsten Komponenten.
> Die CPU ist ein Intel i7-6700K. RAM sind 2 8GB Riegel von Kingston,HyperX Fury DDR4-2666. Wobei es ja schon enormes Glück wäre das da zufällig beide einen defekt haben. Werd morgen trotzdem mal sehen ob Ich irgendwo wenigstens einen Riegel zum testen herbekomme


  du kannst natürlich auch mal schauen, ob man bei der CPU nen verbogenen "Pin" oder so sieht, aber da müsstest du halt den Kühler extra abbauen. Du hast aber auch nicht zu viel Paste drauf für den Fall, dass du die Paste selber aufgetragen hast?


----------



## Renya (19. November 2015)

Naja, wenn es auf die CPU rausläuft muss der Kühler ja so oder so wieder runter zwecks zurückschicken. Da werde Ich dann nochmal einem blick draufwerfen.
Und die Paste ist eigentlich so drauf wie immer.. deckt alles ab, ist aber nicht mm dick drauf gespachtelt


----------



## Renya (22. November 2015)

So. Also an der CPU und am Sockel selber sah eigentlich alles gut aus. Anderes RAM hat leider auch keine Abhilfe geschafft, also ging die CPU zurück zum Händler. Sobald der Ersatz ankommt und eingebaut ist gebe Ich natürlich nochmal rückmeldung. 

Edit:
So,seit heute ist es endlich so weit, der "neue" Rechner läuft  Es lag wohl wirklich am Prozessor (Der bei der ersten Ersatzlieferung dann auch noch von DHL verschlampt wurde.. *seufzt*)
Vielen lieben Dank nochmals Herbboy für die Hilfe beim Komponenten auswählen und Fehler suchen


----------

